

Business models that rocked 2010 - mixRead
http://mixreadblog.blogspot.com/2011/04/10-business-models-that-rocked-2010.html

======
zachallaun
I remember seeing this back in January, actually. (I believe here on HN, but
maybe not.)

The content is cool, but it was also a clever marketing strategy of Board of
Innovation. I actually happened to be doing a presentation on business models
some short time after first seeing this, and this presentation inspired me to
use their tools to create some of the visuals.

------
Terry_B
I've always wanted someone to write a book like this that is basically a
catalogue of all the different business models out there from the common ones
to the obscure.

Does anyone know if something like this exists?

~~~
danielharan
Yep: <http://www.businessmodelgeneration.com/>

Steve Blank's written about how that fits with the lean startup ideas.
Definitely worth a read.

------
johnnyjustice
Please make this in video form, i really enjoyed it

------
triviatise
they lost me at groupon practically invented group buying

~~~
mixRead
what's wrong with that - was there another business before Groupon that did
exactly the same thing? Didn't Groupon started an avalanche of Groupon-like
business models?

~~~
qw
I don't remember any names, but I think there were companies with at least a
similar business model that crashed during the last bubble.

